# how long after egg donation can you start again



## kimberley jane (Oct 19, 2007)

i was a altruistic egg donor in september and was wondering how long before i can start to be a egg sharer I'm at care.Kim


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kim

It varies clinic to clinic but i think many like you to wait 3 months inbetween cycles

Perhaps call your clinic and ask what their guidelines are

What a fab thing to do 

Emxx


----------

